# Sportsmans Expo Deals?



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys, just curious if you have found any great deals at the Expo. I was disappointed that Sportsmans didn't participate. They used to have some great deals for the Expo. Lots of cool stuff though. The boats are pretty cool. Also, lots of really nice bucks and bulls are on display. The DWR has a poaching wall of shame that displays some really impressive animals... too bad they were poached!

Just to let you guys know, Rocky Mt. Tackle is selling their lures and dodgers pretty cheap. You're not going to get these prices for the rest of the year, so stock up. For those who like to troll kokes and trout, this stuff is really good. Their new stuff is really impressive. They also have the new Pro Cure scents available. 

Any of you guys find any deals that I should know about?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw a great deal on a boat. Regular price $136,000 show price $124,000. Salesmen told me I could get a 20 year loan.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Digi-Troller said:


> The DWR has a poaching wall of shame that displays some really impressive animals... too bad they were poached!


I saw the wall of shame at Cabela's on Saturday, it is bittersweet.

By way of expos, Cheech pointed out in the fly fishing forum that there is another expo dedicated to tying if you're interested. It doesn't sound like there will be deals but a lot of good info. http://www.wasatchexpo.com


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think this is the first year I did not buy anything at all(except a chile verde burrito for dinner :? ) I didnt find many good deals. Just alot of the same old people trying to sell me a boat that I cannot afford, or a fishing or hunting trip that I cant afford at this time. Mot many people selling actual products this year. Im hoping to get into some fly fishing this year & hoped to find some good deals on some gear, But alot of the same old $600.00 custom rods. On a side not, I did get my pup Thor registered to practice for the splash dogs thing today, so I guess thats a plus.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Go see Isaac at the Badlands Backpacks booth.... if you're in the market for a backpack, you should check these out. I don't know if he is running deals for the expo or not, but its worth a look anyway. He's good people and if he can hook you up, he will. 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stevo, 

Funny I missed you last night it wasn't very crowded. I too found out that I need 25K to get the boat I really want. So all I need to do is save 24K and it is all mine, or pay a payment for the next 10 years. I think I will stick with my little boat, it was good to catch up with an old friend Dustin Carlson the owner of fishwest.net his booth is over buy the casting pond if you go back check out his stuff or go to the store. I also got a chance to meet Jared from RMT and a couple of his buddies they were really cool guys. I bought some new RMT stuff to try and some pro-cure sent. The hooked me up with a couple of free ones as well as invited me to come fish at the george on thier boats very nice (I am guessing the owner of a tackle company knows how to catch fish). I also got to watch the demonstration in the casting pond and to show you he is a honest guy just not pitching his stuff he told us he has over 250 lucky craft lures! Holly crap at 15 bones a pop that is quite a collection. My daughter was the only one in her group that caught a fish from the trout stream, with a little help from the ol man (duh put the bait in the current!) It wasn't much different than the usual show but still a good night to get out with the fam. We finished the eve with steak and all you can eat shrimp at sizzler and that didn't suck. Have fun!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

That is strange that I missed you last night. We were there from about 5 til 9 or so. Ya, I wanted that 18 ft deep v walley boat up front on sale for 25 grand. My dream boat was that green jet river boat in the back of the show. On sale for a whopping 74 grand though   Just makes me realize im never going to own one of those while working where I work!!! :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I looked at 2 17 foot boats, probably the same stuff you were looking at so we had to just miss each other. I didn't even look at the 75K ones because that will never happen. If I can stay diciplined in a few years I could pick up one for 25K or a good used one and sell my little boat.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ya, I just got the truck paid for, So technically I could take the truck payment money & pay off a boat, But then I would need a bigger truck to pull the boat  . Its a lose lose situation!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't been for a few years, how was this one comparatively? I am planning on going tonight to see what kind of deals and info I can get.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Don't wast your time JAT, unless of course you are looking for an out of state fishing or hunting expedition. Puddles and I went yesterday and that's pretty much all it was. The one booth that was interesting was the custom trolling rods by Vance's tackle with the wrap around guide system--however they would have cost way too much money because I would have had to buy a boat to troll behind  If you do go for sure check out the Jerky booth- you'll know why when you get there :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Is the jerky good then I presume? Or is it free? :lol: Well, thanks for the heads up. I was hoping there would be some good deals and things, oh well, maybe next year


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun at the show. Those boats are awesome. The 75k ones are never going to happen for me, but the 25's are a possibility. I think my current boat should last a few more years though! I didn't see Vance there. I really would have liked to see his custom rods. I've heard very good things about his rods. I may have to go back down there! If I don't make it I'll plan on spending more time next year. I was only there around 2 hours.


----------

